# Finally, I have a follicle, cd12, 15mm hurrah!



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am on my third round of clomid, now up to 150mg (have pcos), ttc #2 for 2 years...

Went today for my CD12 scan, really down expecting the normal there is nothing there story - I have a follicle!  it is 15mm today and he expects me to ovulate in the next week... 

I am over the moon as before he scanned me he said if I didn't ovulate this time next step would be injectibles - the whole thing was just moving too quickly for my liking!

Anyway, I need all your positive vibes and any tips to make this month a success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Difficult to not get hopes up, will enjoy the next few days before the 2WW kicks in - eek


Julie


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck
R
x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Lots of luck hunni


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Good luck this month and congrats on your follicles.

Are you using preseed?  Might help improve your chances, we've tried it this month for the first time, don't know outcome till wednesday though.

Sarah XXXX


----------

